# Cloudy honey



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

My honey is kinda cloudy, not clear. Any idea why? It's my first year. I used a hand-cranked extractor, filtered it through a mesh filter. I heated it just enough to get it to pour easy, not hot by any means. Could it be because I pushed it around on the filter with a spoon, maybe some of the wax comb went through? (Just thought of that while I was typing this).


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

Its possible that there is a little wax in with the honey, its also possible that the honey is starting to crystalize, either way - I would warm the honey up to no more that about 90 degrees for a period of time. Sine wax is lighter than honey it should very slowly raise to the top where it can be skimmed off, if it was crystalization then it will all clear up.


----------



## John Schneider (Sep 9, 2005)

Wax could make it cloudy, but I think it would be in bigger 'bits' and would rise to the top. Most likely it is starting to granulate. This occurs naturally as moisture escapes from the solution. Is your honey very fresh or has it been sitting for a few days or weeks? If it is fresh and cloudy, then I haven't an idea....ours turn cloudy after three days or so. To get it liquid again, simply heat it slowly in the microwave or in a pan of water on the stove. Perfectly normal.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

If there is to much moisture it will begin to ferment and that can make it cloudy as well. More then likely it is crystalizing. Just warm it up.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I have never had any ferment. Is it easy to tell? Can you smell the difference? Can you still do anything with it if it does ferment?
Thanks


----------



## warrior (Nov 22, 2005)

Your honey may have a higher than normal amount of pollen in it. This will make it cloudy with no harm done to the quality. Actually pollen is a source of protein.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks, I don't think it's fermenting, maybe crystalizing.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

jersey girl said:


> I have never had any ferment. Is it easy to tell? Can you smell the difference? Can you still do anything with it if it does ferment?
> Thanks


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++=
You could rebottle it and make MEAD ! ! ! :goodjob:


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks. My DH may enjoy that!


----------

